# ملابس رجالية، تنافس أكبر بيوت الموضة ... الحقوو ياشباب



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

كل واحد منكم شباب يخبرنا وش نااوي يفصل للعيد اي مووديل

الإنترنت لأشهر ملابس الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي.


----------

